# What is the oldest pigeon that you ever had?



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a red Muffed Tumbler OC that was born before I was (banded 49) and he lived until 1971. That made him 21 or 22 years old. I remember as a teenager, marvelling at this bird being older than myself.

I realize that some large parrots like Amazons and Macaws can be 80 years or even over 100 but pigeons are not like that. Geese also can live very old and reach 80 years or so.

I've had quite a few other pigeons make it well into their teens and it seems that I had a Trumpeter that made it to 20 but I don't remember for sure.

I have some rollers that are 10 years old and they look as healthy as 1 year olds.

Just curious what anyone else has had over the years.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> I had a red Muffed Tumbler OC that was born before I was (banded 49) and he lived until 1971. That made him 21 or 22 years old. I remember as a teenager, marvelling at this bird being older than myself.
> 
> I realize that some large parrots like Amazons and Macaws can be 80 years or even over 100 but pigeons are not like that. Geese also can live very old and reach 80 years or so.
> 
> ...


Well, I probably should stay out of the conversation.  I've only had pigeons for 8 years, but the oldest bird we have is a 1998 model. He's still raising babies, in fact, he's on two 1 day olds right now.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I currently have an 12 year old race bird blue bar white flight name SMOKE YA MIKE, he is a champ in the races and in the show pen,this bird will always have a home here.But my oldest bird is 106 she is 13 years old and alway was a good flier and she will always have a home here. That is the least that I can do for these two after all the pleasure they gave me. .GEORGE


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a racing homer hen, for 10 yrs.
Sadly, she died last summer  From old age
She lived through 3 moves, with us, but, we got her from a guy that lives out of state. He sold us breeding pairs, old birds.
I'm sure that she had to have been at least 16 yrs old.
I only have 6 birds, one is her son, 2 are her grand daughters, one is her grand son.  The other 2 are different blood.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> I currently have an 12 year old race bird blue bar white flight name SMOKE YA MIKE, he is a champ in the races and in the show pen,this bird will always have a home here.But my oldest bird is 106 she is 13 years old and alway was a good flier and she will always have a home here. That is the least that I can do for these two after all the pleasure they gave me. .GEORGE


Boy, I saw the "106" and said


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I had a blue check 1957 racing homer live until it was 15 years. and it still flew around the loft


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The oldest we ever had was about 15 years old. Her name was Gracie and she was a tumbler type and sweet as could be. She died about 3 years ago.

Our oldest now is Katrina, also a tumbler, and she is 8 years old. Many are around 6-7 years old.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Goliath lived to be 14. His sister Angel, 16.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

*Toto*

My pet pigeon Toto, found as a baby feral in june 1992, will be 16 years old in june. He is my avatar.
Spikey is an adopted German racing pigeon, she is 15 and her husband Jo is 16. They just raised an orphan feral baby that I found 5 weeks ago in town.
Myriam


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My Traveler (racing pigeon) wears a 1987 AU band from the Devonshire club that is long defunct here in Southern California.  Thus, Traveler is 21. He and his mate, FanFan, produced two lovely babies last year (Pepper and Parfait). Here's a picture of Traveler: http://www.rims.net/2008Jan01/target0.html

I have a number of other elder birds, racers, rollers, fancies, and ferals that are in the 8 to 18 age range.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

You got to post an updated picture of the family, when you have time, they are just something else. Traveler has ot to be the grand old daddy of all time!!!  


Other then that, I should stay out of this one, as my oldest was born the year I got pigeons in 2001, Hamilton and Cooper. I do have an elderly gent as a rehab, he has no namd so I can't prove it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Terry,
> 
> You got to post an updated picture of the family, when you have time, they are just something else. Traveler has ot to be the grand old daddy of all time!!!


Pepper and Parfait are the next two pictures in that series from the link I posted. If you click on the link for the next picture, you should get them. I will get some current pictures, however.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Walter is a '97 bird, which is old for a King pigeon. Generally the bigger breeds have a shorter life span- about 10 years.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't say much since I've only had pigeons for about 6 years...but the oldest one I still have is Mystique, the last of the first 5 homers I got in '03. I'd hate to lose an old friend like her, so I got her a mate and she's now a permanent breeder. She's on a pair of eggs right now 

This is her - http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/Homers/photo#5141738033339451890
And her mate Jojo - http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/Homers/photo#5141737814296119778


Oooooh I just remembered, I do have an older bird than her, although I just received him last October. He's also a racing homer, but a 2000 bird. In fact, he's the mate to the blue grizzle Renee gave me. I don't think I have anyone older than 8 years.
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/Homers/photo#5141720492693014882


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

My oldest pigeon may only be a 1997 bird, (out of 200+) referred to as "Mister Perfect"...a son of "Mr. Universe". Most of my "older" stock are only 2002 birds. My loft manager and I have this half baked theory that the best stock may come from the younger birds, so therefore we rotate out birds which are older then five years old. Some times this is in hindsite an error, but it forces me to turn over the generations very quickly. My goal is to turn over my breeder population 100% every five years.

A local champ was kept as a pet, and was retired to the "hen" section due to age, this ole guy was 22, (has since passed on) although he was nearly blind, and a whimp at that ripe old age. His picture still adorns the local feed store.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Pepper and Parfait are the next two pictures in that series from the link I posted. If you click on the link for the next picture, you should get them. I will get some current pictures, however.
> 
> Terry


Thank you, Terry.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Walter is a '97 bird, which is old for a King pigeon. Generally the bigger breeds have a shorter life span- about 10 years.


Hi Terri, I didn't realize your Walter was 11! Does he still seem and act lively for his age? I sure hope that you're wrong though about the utilities having a shorter lifespan. I've heard that too but I haven't been able to substantiate that claim or at least I've never been able to find out any statistics. 

Eggbert is now 7.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Great stuff guys and gals*

Looks like 22 is about the limit for our buddies the pigeons. Still, that's a long time and comparable to our oldest cats and dogs. Makes them quite a family member, I'd say. thanks.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Boy, I saw the "106" and said


 HI RENEE, I dont think the bird you saw was mine as far as i know there never was a picture posted any where. unless some one I know posted one but she is a Horman/Persoon cross.If you go to www.saddlehomersusa.org you will find a link to the little web site i have there you can see SMOKE YA MIKE, you can also see my Italian Owls. Look for SIMON AND SIMON LOFT .George


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Gonzo was seven last November, with Charlie and Benny coming in a close second at nearly seven. Ms. Homer, who came to me last summer, is a '97 if I remember correctly, that would make her 11 this year sometime. Her chosen mate is not quite a year old.  As far as I know those are the oldest ones I have.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Terri, I didn't realize your Walter was 11! Does he still seem and act lively for his age? I sure hope that you're wrong though about the utilities having a shorter lifespan. I've heard that too but I haven't been able to substantiate that claim or at least I've never been able to find out any statistics.
> 
> Eggbert is now 7.


Walter is still lord of the loft.  There have been a few adjustments to make his life easier, including a ramp for traveling from home balcony to outside perch. Even through the coop has a heater to keep things above 55F, Walter gets a heated disk to sit on over night for extra comfort. Other than that, it would be hard to tell he's a senior citizen.  

I think having access to a flight pen helps - sun, fresh air and exercise. Now that the weather is warming, he'll be the last bird out side in the evening. He still prefers a shower (usually a late afternoon rain, so he gets a session with the blow dryer) and he courts Gracie (homer) every month like clockwork. Not a bad life, if you can get it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Glad to hear that Walter is still showing no signs of slowing down. Sounds like he is living the good life indeed and of course being excellently cared for. I'm hoping that utility breeds live longer than what we've heard. Perhaps good care, good food and a little luck will help our birds live a little longer than "expected".


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> Looks like 22 is about the limit for our buddies the pigeons. Still, that's a long time and comparable to our oldest cats and dogs. Makes them quite a family member, I'd say. thanks.
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill, 

Pigeons are often touted as having a 15-20 year lifespan on average. I think for the most part, this is a correct estimation of their lifespan generally. But you're right and that makes them comparable to cats, and a little older than most dogs. But definitely enough time to become a member of the family.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the 95 griz hen She is one her 2nd round. 

here YB from last year did very well.

Warren if you want to rotate those 6 year olds to me, I will take them. lol


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

The old fella bellow won the young bird National in 1990 this makes him 18 years old. He is living out his days in a bay with 25 stock hens. Last year he sired 3 daughters with a yearling hen, he is a very tentative father . He still handels like a champion!!!!

Cheers Kiwi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a Birmingham Roller with a 2001 band. I thought he was an old man till I read this thread!  

I also have a rescued feral who we suspect is an elderly gentleman..I don't think ferals live as long (but how can anyone know that?) and that may be due to the pressures of their lives. Anyway I hope he lives a long time here with us and his new mate and kids.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

In googling "oldest pigeon" I found the following:

Oldest Pigeon Living
The world's oldest living pigeon is the former racing pigeon "Old Man", who was born on February 16, 1980, and is owned by George E. Seagroatt of Shrivenham, Wiltshire, UK. A true racing pigeon – a Busschaert strain – Old Man won his first race in 1981, competing against 2,114 other birds. Now 24 years old. (Written in 2004)

Another site says the average life span for a domestic pigeon is 26 years, and 11 years for a wild pigeon. (I was also amazed to see that the average life span for a carp/koi is 100 years!!)

I have heard many times over the years that the real average life span for a wild pigeon is two years as so much can happen to them. 

I can't find the story, but wasn't there a pigeon who lived to be 31 or something like that? It's been discussed here before, I just can't locate the thread.

OH wait, I did find it finally.....it was the thread "the Kaiser" by George:

_Most AMERICANS never heard of the pigeon named the Kaiser.Who was this bird,and why is he so importent? He was a captured German pigeon during World War 1.The Signal Corps adopted him,and he was used in their breeding program.But what makes this pigeon special, he sired over 100 childern ,during his life. This in it self is not very special.The thing that makes the KAISER special is ,*he was hatched in the year 1917,as shown on his band,he died in October 1949. This makes him the oldest pigeon on record,33 years old.*Just an old soldier!!At last report hismounted remains are in the National Museum in Washington DC. ::::::::::::::::More to come on the FORGOTTEN HERO'S OF WW1 AND WW2 GEORGE SIMONps.I just reaized that the KAISER served in the ARMY during 2 wars ww1 and ww2 this makes him the only pigeon to have served in both world wars._


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Cool stuff*

There were actually quite a number of war hero pigeons. You can google all kinds of info about it.

Pretty amazing that they can live so long. As I said, my oldest that I know of was 21 or 22, so far.

People don't believe me when I tell them that Koi or Carp can live to be over 100. There is actually a Japanese claim of one reaching 200. According to the books I've read though, the average is more like 40 or 50. Still old.

Bill


----------

